# Do all HPTs get Evap lines?? (Updated p 4 - retested)



## LogansMama

If you let an HPT sit past the time limit, will they all end up with an EVAPORATION line?

I had 2 dollar tree tests. I took one like Tuesday. It was bfn. I didn't want DH to see it so I put it back in the box and "hid" it till I could throw it away later. I forgot about it. Then I took another test Friday morning. Also bfn. Did the same thing with that one.

This morning I went to throw them all away - but decided to look at them both just to see - I was wondering about the EVAP line thing - since I had never noticed one before but so many of you have mentioned them. Anyhow - one test had nothing but the control line. The other one had 2 lines! 

Now crazy me is wondering why would ONE have a line and the other not. What would cause it to happen on one test but not the other???

Oh - why would I do this to myself??? :wacko:

So of course now I'm thinking the one I took Friday is a possible +... since it was later in my cycle. Even though I _know_ its just an EVAP line cause I didn't look at it again till 24 hours later.:dohh:

Its just annoying seeing that second line (when it doesn't really count!). I never should have looked! So dumb.


----------



## sancarlos27

I have gotten an evap line every single time I've used a CVS brand early test...And, I got them within the three minutes!!!


----------



## LogansMama

sancarlos - if they were within the time frame - how'd you know they were evap lines and not BFPs?

The Dollar Tree test directions say "The Test is finished when the control line appears" and it says "within 3 minutes". On both my tests the control line showed up right away, but the second line didn't. After 3 min I put them away. Looked again today and one had the second line. AGH.


----------



## BumpyCake

I use mostly IC's and FRERs. I've had some evaps on the IC's and I have never seen an FRER evap but I have read others that have.

Why don't you test today?


----------



## magicvw

Evaps are grey or silvery. If you can see any trace of colour in it, it's a bfp! good luck x


----------



## Chris77

No, not all. But the Equate brands are INFAMOUS for evap lines!!


----------



## sancarlos27

Hi all- I didn't know they were evaps at the time (I got pretty excited), but did some research and had a sense that since they had no color to them (they were blue line tests) they might be evaps. That was 3 weeks ago and other tests since then are all negative. To be honest, I don't think I've even started ovulating yet since stopping BCP's. Have been using OPK's at least once per day for the past month and haven't seen anything...


----------



## LogansMama

magicvw said:


> Evaps are grey or silvery. If you can see any trace of colour in it, it's a bfp! good luck x

ARE YOU SERIOUS? The line I saw was VERY VERY pink. Light - but most def PINK. Now I'm freaking. Is that TRUE??? ARE YOU SURE???????


----------



## LogansMama

Okay - so I've been googling - and this is what I found - so I'm still skeptical:

https://peeonastick.com/hpt/cautionary.html (Its exactly like what happened to me)

I want to test again.. but I'm trying to follow the advice of "If it wasn't during the time limit, don't count it". If AF doesn't show by tomorrow I'm sure I'll retest. Unless of course I cave in. I'm sooooo tempted to run out to the store right now. I will just feel really dumb when/if AF shows up right after. GRRRRR!


----------



## MsLesley

i use the dollar store tests all the time and they have bad evap lines..espcially after the time limit..tho some dont. most dont have color but i have noticed that sometimes it does leave a light pink line afterwords. 

last month it even gave me a nice pink line which i posted on here (blurry tho cause my phone cam is crap) and it turned out to be a faulty test...tho i dont get many of those with the dollar tests but they do happen.


I would definitely test again tho! it could be your lucky month ;)


----------



## magicvw

LogansMama said:


> Okay - so I've been googling - and this is what I found - so I'm still skeptical:
> 
> https://peeonastick.com/hpt/cautionary.html (Its exactly like what happened to me)
> 
> I want to test again.. but I'm trying to follow the advice of "If it wasn't during the time limit, don't count it". If AF doesn't show by tomorrow I'm sure I'll retest. Unless of course I cave in. I'm sooooo tempted to run out to the store right now. I will just feel really dumb when/if AF shows up right after. GRRRRR!

Can you post a piccie? I have never seen an evap with pink colour, and I have seen a lot of tests! :rofl: Personally, with my last pregancy, my first bfps only showed up after the test limit time. I only got a bfp in the time limit about 2-3 days after af was due. I don't want to get your hopes up unintentionally but it does sound like a bfp to me! :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

I'll try to post a pic later... in the meantime though... I'm :wacko:


----------



## LogansMama

Okay - Here are 2 pics. One is a close-up. 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/DSCN1114_2_2.jpghttps://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/DSCN1114.jpg

I'm gonna delete them soon just in case anyone I know should stumble upon my pics. I don't want them to see it and know/think anything just yet!


----------



## LogansMama

Its def pink right? And the pics don't even show it very "true to life" color!


----------



## susanneb1984

Looks like it could be a BFP to me!


----------



## LogansMama

Really? I just can't wrap my head around that LOL! Any other time if I were to see 2 lines I'd be all "A LINE IS A LINE IS A LINE IS A BFP" - but in this case - I really can't believe it. 

Oh lordy. I have to go get another test before I go nuts. Trying to be patient 1 more day. Its soooo hard though!


----------



## magicvw

That is 1000% a :bfp: huni!!! :D

CONGRATS!

:happydance:


----------



## LogansMama

:wacko::happydance::wacko:SHUT UP! I've got this big goofy grin right now... I just hope you all aren't getting my hopes up like this only to be let down :dohh: when I re-test.


----------



## LogansMama

You all read my first post carefully right? You know it was not + until WAY after the time limit right??? LOL


----------



## LogansMama

ALright. The rain stopped. Think I'm gonna walk up to the store and get a FR. I can't take it anymore!!!!!


----------



## susanneb1984

Go pee hunni, ooooo soooo excited for you! YAY go pee go pee go pee!


----------



## LogansMama

LOL - I don't think anyone has cheered for me to pee since I was a kid and my mom was still potty-training me!


----------



## susanneb1984

Hahahaha well I'm honoured to do a pee cheer for you! hahaha


----------



## susanneb1984

pee pee pee pee pee! hahaha :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MsLesley

that sure is a purdy line! i doubt thats an evap. Im excited to see what the FR holds!!!:happydance:


----------



## erinaimee

Omg. That to me is 100% bfp. Hurry up pee!!! Good luck lol


----------



## susanneb1984

Come on.....peeeeeee! I can't wait much longer!


----------



## LogansMama

Haha - haven't even gone to the store yet. Will go soon. It'll be a while still before I know anything... gonna try and hold the pee for a bit too - to make sure its nice and concentrated.


----------



## susanneb1984

Ooooooo! Good Luck, will check the thread later hunni
xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

i would say definately a bfp


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I would not trust a dollar tree test after it sat. I have had many very pink evaps with them.


----------



## LogansMama

Whos that girl - Thank you! Thats what I'm TRYING to make myself believe!!! But all these other girls cheering me on... makin it hard! 

Well - Either way - I'll know the truth soon enough. I bought the FR. Came in a pack of 3. Not sure if I'm gonna test tonight or wait till morning and see if AF shows up or not.


----------



## banana1011

Test test test test test test test!!!!!!


----------



## banana1011

forgot to add...TEST TEST TEST *TONIGHT*!!!!!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Yay use the FRER!! It would show a line much sooner then the dollar tree anyway most likely! I got my bfp at 9dpo with frer and didnt get a good line on a doller tree till 12dpo!


----------



## LogansMama

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/DSCN1117_2.jpg

WHAT???? I'm so unbelievably shocked right now! You girls were RIGHT! Holy COw!!!!!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

OMG!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG BIG BIG congrats!!!!!! See you over in first trimester!!!!! FRER are sure great tests, aren't they! :)


----------



## LogansMama

AACK! I'm shocked. I am pregnant? really? how did this happen? I mean I know how it happened but WHAT???????? I really can't believe it. I feel like this is not REAL!


----------



## MsLesley

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::rain:


----------



## WhosThatGirl

LogansMama said:



> AACK! I'm shocked. I am pregnant? really? how did this happen? I mean I know how it happened but WHAT???????? I really can't believe it. I feel like this is not REAL!

LOL I love that feeling!! Mine didn't go away for about a week until I really, really believed it. Even still I sometimes doubt it, morning sickness, swollen boobs, bloated tummy and all LOL

Congrats again girlie!


----------



## LogansMama

Funny thing - when I walked up to the store to get the test I wasn't wearing a bra and I could feel my boobs flopping around. They aren't big so this is not NORMAL for me. I thought that was strange! Now I know why!

Guess I'm not going to be losing the 10 lbs I had hoped to lose before I got preggo again. lol


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations, wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## banana1011

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!

:hugs:

H & H 9 mos!!!!


----------



## TTCNumber2

Congrats!

I only got an evap with the dollar tree once. I even let them sit all dang day *hoping* for something to show up. haha


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Marisa08

Congrats! How exciting. Can I ask how many days DPO you are? 

Marisa


----------



## LogansMama

My AF is due tomorrow. I wasn't temping or using OPK's, so not sure how many dpo, but my guess is about 12.

We only DTD on CD 4, 5, 14, 16, and 20. I tested with dollar store tests on CD21, 24 and 28. They were all BFN. Then when I looked at the one from 28 a full day later I saw a line. Didn't believe it - thought it had to be an evap line. I tested again with a FR today (CD29) and it was :bfp: !!!


----------



## magicvw

Yay!! :happydance: Told you told you told you!! :haha:

Well done chick! Have a beautiful pregnancy! x


----------



## susanneb1984

YAY Congrats hunni
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I SO wish the one that I just tried to take a good pic of was that dark. It would have made my life SO MUCH easier! LOL Mine was definitely not looked at until many hours later too... hmmm... 

Congrats hun!


----------



## smileybird

Congratulations on your BFP!! x x


----------



## LogansMama

Well - so much for keeping this a secret! How the heck did my mom see those pics already?? Does she stalk my photobucket page??

I just deleted them, but she called me first thing this morning and left a message saying "Are you pregnant? Is that the picture that you sent me?". I didn't "SEND" her a thing! SO how'd she see them already???

What do I say??? I don't want to lie, but we were really gonna keep a tight lip this time around, at least for a few weeks. Hmmmm... I can play dumb and act like I have no idea what pics she is talking about... or I can say they were old pics from when I was pregnant with Logan, or I can just tell the truth and tell her to stay quiet, but she has a big mouth! Then if she tells my sister, my sister will be upset that I wasn't the one to tell her! ACK. What do I do??

I'm thinking I just play dumb.... act like I don't know what shes talking about!


----------



## magicvw

I wouldn't play dumb, just cos you will have to tell her at some point and then she'll know you were lying. Can you trust her - if so I'd tell her with strict orders not to tell! x


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I spoke to her. I LIED. :( 

I told her I didn't know what the pics were that she saw...must have been some kind of internet mix-up. Not sure if she bought it or not, but I _think_ so.

Anyways - yeah - she will eventually know I lied, but I'll just tell her I wasn't ready to let anyone know yet, until I saw the doctor. Once I go to the doc the first time I'll tell her. I'm sure she'll understand.


----------



## susanneb1984

So pleased you got your BFP hunni....

I'm sure your mum will understand :)


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I always use www.tinypic.com when i want to share private pictres so nobody I know can see them or know they are mine LOL :) Sorry your mom saw the pics- and hopefully she believes you!


----------



## LogansMama

Thanks... its never been an issue before. :)


----------



## claire911

Congrats on your :bfp: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Sorry your mum saw the pics but I think she'll understand!! How did she see them?!

x


----------



## LogansMama

Not sure! I can only think she must somehow be "subscribed" to my photobucket account or something... and maybe it sends her a message when I add new pics?? I don't really know - but thats my best guess!

Anyhow --- its just crazy that she saw them that fast! It was less than 24 freakin hours!!

Oh well - I'll tell her the truth soon enough! Just want to get into the doctors first... make sure all is good.

I just still don't "FEEL" pregnant. I mean - I know I am, but besides the sore boobs, NOTHIN! It's like it hasn't sunk in or something. I so was not expecting this! 

With my DS - as soon as I got that BFP I had every symptom in the book (and I found out with him earlier than this!) ! I guess its mind over matter maybe? Its soooo weird. Or maybe its a girl this time so my symptoms are different? Or maybe I'm just "broken in" already or something, so everything is milder?? I don't know....

Oooo - Just realized I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow! Movin right along... LOL


----------



## claire911

Oooh yes maybe a girl!!!! 4 weeks, congrats. You found out earlier than this with your first one......blimey!! When do u think you'll tell your mum.....wait til 3 months?

My AF was due yesterday, nothing yet but I am cramping abit and I dont "feel" pregnant!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hey congratulations hunny. I love reading these possitive posts x


----------



## LogansMama

claire911 said:


> Oooh yes maybe a girl!!!! 4 weeks, congrats. You found out earlier than this with your first one......blimey!! When do u think you'll tell your mum.....wait til 3 months?
> 
> My AF was due yesterday, nothing yet but I am cramping abit and I dont "feel" pregnant!

I found out with my son at 9dpo - like 5 days before AF was due. This time it was only 1 day before AF was due.

I won't wait that long to tell my mom. I scheduled my first Appt for the 3rd of Sept, so as long as all goes well, I'll tell her right after! Probably will still try to hold off on other people for a bit though....


----------



## sancarlos27

Congrats!!!! It looks like if I really am and you really are, then we are on the EXACT same day!!! I think :) I'm feeling the same way - no symptoms exept sore boobs and with my son I felt things right away...


----------



## LogansMama

sancarlos - I wonder if we are having girls this time??? So cool we are right on the same days! Did you make a drs appt yet? I'm going in Sept 3rd. Anxious to see what due date they give me.... (in comparison with what I think it is - May 3rd)


----------



## sancarlos27

That would be nice! I'm just hoping for healthy. Since I feel so "not pregnant" I don't think it's sunk in yet...My appt is for 9/9 but I might try to make one earlier...We'll see...Keep me posted!!!


----------



## LogansMama

SanCarlos - I KNOW. I do not FEEL pregnant! Its not sinking in! I still can't believe it! I am hoping its just early though! I think you should stick with the 9/9 appt. Its more likely they will "see" something than if you go in earlier! I don't want to wait, but at the same time, I know I'm gonna be disappointed when I go on the 3rd and can't see a heartbeat yet!! I keep thinking I should push it back a week... but... I can't get myself to call and reschedule LOL!


----------



## Liz2

This was an interesting thread!!! I had so much fun reading it, I was in suspense and then super excited!!!

Congrats!!!! That is awesome!!!!:thumbup::happydance::yipee:


----------



## sancarlos27

No you should definitely go!!! I just want to see something to confirm that it's real...it's also REALLY hard not telling people, but I don't want to get my hopes up and everyone else's too...I'm trying to think positive ;) I'm excited to hear about your appointment!


----------



## LogansMama

I've SOOO started telling people. LOL. Its like 1 or 2 random friends/coworkers a day! I am still holding out on family till the drs appt though! Seems like it should be the other way around right??? Well - I ordered Logan a "Big Brother in Training" shirt. As soon as it comes I'll go visit the relatives with him in it... then the secret will be out! Probably by next weekend.


----------



## sancarlos27

I've done the same- it's just way too hard to keep this big of a secret...I'm going to do the same with my son, Christian...Although, I'm holding off on telling him until 12 weeks...But it's SOOOOOOOO far away!


----------



## LogansMama

How old is Christian? Logan is 3. I told him already - but only cause I don't think he really "gets it" anyways - so if god forbid something didn't go right - it wouldn't mean much to him anyhow... I mean - he thinks I have a baby in my belly... but I don't think he realizes its ever gonna come out of there.. LOL.


----------



## Wobin

Just wanted to say congrats logams mama, you have made me decide to go get another test today as the same thing happend to me.

Friday morning FRER BFN, Sat evening FRER BFN, then looked at them both Sunday morning the SAT one shows BFP or EVAP. Def a pink line, must retest - just incase!
xxxx


----------



## LogansMama

Oooh - WObin - thats exciting! Keep me updated!! I hope its your BFP!!


----------

